# PS3 Controller Won't Charge!



## Dan_UK

Hey guys

I have a PS3 and 4 controllers. I had originally had 2 controllers, lets call them 1, 2, 3 & 4. 

Controller 1 was working fine, controller stopped charging for some reason. I then bought a new charger. Controller 2 still wouldn't charge. I then bought a new controller (#3). This was working fine but one day just refused to charge. I then bought another controller (#4) and that wouldn't charge either! So I bought another charger, and they all won't charge apart from controller #1 which is the only one which I can now use because the other 3 from not being able to charge, are now dead. BUT. Controller #4 will flash red lights for about 3 minutes as if it is charging but then goes off. It can also still be used as if it was a hard wired old PS2 controller. The other 2 are dead. What is the problem? Surely it isn't the charger because it charges 1 controller and also can still play with the other connected as PS2 like controller. :4-dontkno

PLEASE HELP


----------



## hasseli

Hey Dan,

these surely are Sony's controllers, not any copies? Some copy-brands could have these problems.

If possible, try charging them on any other PS3.

One suggestion is also to get controllers back to the store you bought them (if they are under warranty).

Also you can charge your controller with your PC, this is something you can get your controllers to work anyway. After you got them charged (atleast a little), try pairing the controllers again with your PS3 (when you flip your controller, you can see little hole, try pushing it with some little thing and keep pressing about 5-10s, so the controller resets). Then plug the controller with USB to your PS3 and push the PS button (and the red light should be seen now).

Post back with results!


----------



## Dan_UK

I can't charge it on other PS3 sorry.

I already took 1 back to a store I bought it from and they gave me a new one, 3 controllers can't all be wrong.

And ill try charging through the PC. So I keep pressing that button with a needle and keep pressing for 10 seconds?


----------



## hasseli

Yes, thats the way it resets the controller. But after you reseted your controller, first, pair it with your PS3, before charging with PC.


----------



## Dan_UK

So reset then charge with PC then connect to PS3?


----------



## bwolfje

yes,
just connect it to your PC and it should be charging.
If its charging on the PC then something is wrong with the ps3, perhaps controller number 1 needs less power to charge then the other controllers, and the others wont charge because of the usb on ps3 is not giving out enough power.

But first give it a go and let us know how it went


----------



## Dan_UK

ok ill get back to you once i charge using pc


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey Dan_UK,

First things first, does the controller charge through the PC?

If not, then it could indicate a problem with the USB lead (if you use the same one for all of them). You could try another USB lead to check if that is the problem, would only cost you about £3 (off ebay lol)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PLAYSTATION-3...655003&cguid=4f0e59c912b0a0e20435c265fff309ea

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Dan_UK

i've tried 3 leads


----------



## Redeye3323

Did they charge ok through the PC?


----------



## rbross

Okay so I recently purchased a 60 gb phat ps3 off of craiglist ~october 2010. Wanted my own fresh new controller so I purchased a black one at best buy. Worked fine as far as I could tell. 2 days later I purchased a white controller from walmart. Would not charge when I first plugged it in, figured I was just being a ps3 newb, left it plugged in for a few hours and it actually charged. Once both the batteries were almost depleted is when this charge nightmare ******** started. Both controllers behave extremely eratically, making the problem near impossible to diagnose. At first they won't charge, then I plug it into a PC or plug them into a wall using a wall-to-usb adapter, and they may or may not charge. Paired or reset, they may or may not recharge. Once they are charging, if I leave them they will continue to charge. But if I unplug them, good luck getting them to charge again. *** Sony. This is making me want to punch a fat lady. Tried swapping cables, tried multiple power sources. usually it's after re-pairing the controller to the ps3 several times and swapping between pc/wall/ps3 power that it MAY finally work. I'm seriously thinkng that sony may have rolled out a batch of defectos...


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

If they are still under warranty, you could try taking them back and getting replacements.

If not, we will try and find out why they are acting in such a way.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------

